
Facebook goes under the knife - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Facebook+goes+under+the+knife/2100-1032_3-6175099.html?tag=nefd.top
======
itsandrew
Since when was Facebook a "dating site for college kids" - it's amazing to me
how out of touch mainstream media can be with the web.

